# HP Laserjet 1018 problem

## Obscenity

Hi,

I have a problem, I cannot solve. It's like this: I used to have a HP deskjet 920C printer, which worked fine. Then it stopped. Maybe it's because I use ~x86, and thins often get broken  :Smile:  I can't help it ... It feels good to have the latest software. 

Anyway, now I bought a hp laserjet 1018 and decided it's time to fix this printnig problem. So here it goes:

Cups detects the printer, and it says it's printing just fine.

A couple of lines from /var/log/cups/error_log:

```
  D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:24 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:24 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:24 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:24 +0100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:24 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:24 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:24 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:24 +0100] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:24 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST /printers/HP_LaserJet_1018_USB_1 HTTP/1.1

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] Print-Job ipp://localhost/printers/HP_LaserJet_1018_USB_1

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] add_job: requesting-user-name="ces"

I [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 54.

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 54.

I [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] Job 54 queued on "HP_LaserJet_1018_USB_1" by "ces".

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] Job 54 hold_until = 0

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [20/Nov/2006:11:18:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

```

lsusb:

```
illusion linux # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:4117 Hewlett-Packard
```

lpstat -v:

```
illusion linux # lpstat -v

device for HP_LaserJet_1018_USB_1: usb://HP/LaserJet%201018
```

if I cat something directly to /dev/usb/lp0, nothing happens. 

My kernel seems to be compiled correctly (according to the gentoo printing guide)

Now, I deleted the printer in cups web interface and I can't add it again. It gives me no

usb option ... lsusb still shows it

----------

## batistuta

can root cat to  /dev/usb/lp0 ?

----------

## Obscenity

As root I can cat to /dev/usb/lp0, but nothing gets printed. I've also noticed the system won't even boot up with the printer pluged in :S

Now sometimes when I plug it in it makes a sound ... but mostly it's just dead ... 

Hplip doesn't detect it. Cups stopped seeing it too ...

----------

## Obscenity

I've sort of fixed it  :Smile: 

It's important to notice the little red text on this site.

 *Quote:*   

> *** DON'T USE the foo2zjs package from Ubuntu, SUSE, Mandrake/Manrivia, Debian, RedHat, Gentoo, or ideainformatica.com!
> 
> *** Download it here and follow the directions below.

 

it puzzles me however, why gentoo in on this list, since it's a source based distro   :Question: 

Ah well, now things run smooth, except there is no print notification icon in KDE's tray. But I really don't need that ...

----------

## batistuta

how strange.... have you checked versions?

----------

## reyneke

 *Obscenity wrote:*   

> I've sort of fixed it  [...]
> 
> Ah well, now things run smooth, except there is no print notification icon in KDE's tray. But I really don't need that ...

 

Hi, there!

Having the same trouble with this printer but I'm not able to fix it. Installed foo2zjs following the orders on the page you mentioned but I cannot create printers neither in KDE nor in cups' web-interface. How did you manage that?

Regards,

rey

----------

## batistuta

What is the symptom? Are you able to start cups web interface? Is cups started (/etc/init.d/cups status)?

Do you get a list of printers, even if yours is not in there?

----------

## Obscenity

I had problems with it's detection too. Make sure your USB is working, and try having the printer connected and on during boot.

It' was weird for me too ...

This is an ugly hack that just might work for you (it worked for me ...), when lsusb showed the printer ... sort of, and CUPS didn't detect it, I just added a printer with the following device uri:

```
Device URI: usb://HP/LaserJet%201018
```

----------

## reyneke

hmmm ... doesn't seem to work for me. This is what my syslog sais when i plug in the printer:

```

Jan  6 02:07:20 tesla foo2zjs-wrapper: gs -sPAPERSIZE=a4 -g9920x7016 -r1200x600 -sDEVICE=pbmraw

Jan  6 02:07:20 tesla foo2zjs-wrapper: foo2zjs -r1200x600 -g9920x7016 -p9 -m1 -n1 -d1 -s7 -z1  -u 192x96 -l 192x96 -L 0     -P

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 6 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla hub 4-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 6 high speed

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 6 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 6 high speed

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 6 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6: default language 0x0409

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6: Product: HP LaserJet 1018

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6: Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6: SerialNumber: KP12ZKT

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6: uevent

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6: adding 4-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usb 4-6:1.0: uevent

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usblp 4-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla usblp 4-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 0

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4117

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_3f0_4117_KP12ZKT

Jan  6 02:08:01 tesla ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_3f0_4117_KP12ZKT wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jan  6 02:08:02 tesla ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_3f0_4117_KP12ZKT_if0

Jan  6 02:08:02 tesla ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_3f0_4117_KP12ZKT_if0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jan  6 02:08:02 tesla ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_3f0_4117_KP12ZKT_usbraw

Jan  6 02:08:02 tesla ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_3f0_4117_KP12ZKT_usbraw wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jan  6 02:08:02 tesla /sbin/foo2zjs-loadfw: loading HP LaserJet 1018 firmware /lib/firmware/sihp1018.dl to /dev/usb/lp0 ...

Jan  6 02:08:02 tesla /sbin/foo2zjs-loadfw: ... download successful.

Jan  6 02:08:09 tesla usb 4-6: hald-probe-prin timed out on ep0in len=0/1023

Jan  6 02:10:01 tesla cron[14675]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  6 02:10:17 tesla usb 4-6: usb timed out on ep0in len=0/1023

Jan  6 02:10:22 tesla usb 4-6: hpiod timed out on ep0in len=0/1023

Jan  6 02:10:22 tesla hpiod: unable to read uri:hp:/usb/ANY?device=/dev/usb/lp0 Device::DeviceID: Input/output error

Jan  6 02:10:22 tesla hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport0: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836

Jan  6 02:10:22 tesla hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport1: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836

Jan  6 02:10:22 tesla hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport2: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836

Jan  6 02:10:22 tesla hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport3: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836

Jan  6 02:10:28 tesla usb 4-6: usb timed out on ep0in len=0/1023

Jan  6 02:10:33 tesla usb 4-6: hpiod timed out on ep0in len=0/1023

Jan  6 02:10:33 tesla hpiod: unable to read uri:hp:/usb/ANY?device=/dev/usb/lp0 Device::DeviceID: Input/output error

Jan  6 02:10:33 tesla hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport0: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836

Jan  6 02:10:33 tesla hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport1: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836

Jan  6 02:10:33 tesla hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport2: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836

Jan  6 02:10:33 tesla hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport3: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836

```

lsusb tells me:

```

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 03f0:4117 Hewlett-Packard

```

but still all that cups finds is:

```

hp_no_device_found

```

So, when I fill in the URI, you told me and chose the right driver (LaserJet 1018 foo2zjs) I get the following error message:

```

Laden des angeforderten Treibers nicht möglich: [="could not load the driver"]

/usr/share/cups/model/HP-LaserJet_1018.ppd.gz(Zeile [="line"] 1): syntax error, unexpected ':'

```

Both cupsd and hdlip are running, foo2zjs is installed via portage and updated manually using the tarball provided at the homepage.

Any ideas what went wrong? Thanks in advance!

\\edit:

The problem with the printer not being recognized by cups was caused by the firmware update. I prevented that. But there's still a problem with the ppd-file. Even if I comment out the first line, there is another error in line 120 (stack overflow). Where could I get a working ppd?

----------

## Obscenity

Here is the ppd that worked for me: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~ces/HP-LaserJet_1018.ppd

I hope it helps.

----------

## reyneke

OK, I was able to create a printer device via the web interface using your ppd-file. But still it won't print. Funny enough, if I use kprinter to create the device and load up the ppd-file, it gives me an error (stack overflow in line 120).

Maybe my kernel configuration for USB-2.0 cause the problem. I use gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8 with the following options:

```

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

```

Regards,

rey

----------

## Ginta

I know this thread is a bit old, but I hit this issue too today.

I could solve by deleting, powering off, powering on, and readding (to cups via web interface).

I don't know what's the core to this issue, but after the firmware is loaded, I end up with lots of:

usb 2-2: usb timed out on ep0in len=0/1023

in my /var/log/messages file

Though it is not that important, it is a bit annoying having to delete and recreate printer every time you reboot.. any hint which (and where) could be the bug?

----------

## dinvlad

Same issue here  :Sad: 

After upgrading cups to 1.4.1 i'm no longer able to access my usb printer  :Sad: 

I tried to delete it and then 'find new printers' via cups web interface, but i get the message 'no printers found..'

----------

## jfp

I have an HP LaserJet 1018, which I rarely (read never) connect to my gentoo laptop. However, seeing this thread pop up in the forums made me wonder if mine still worked. I know it used to. So I plugged the printer into my laptop and found that it was not working...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I've sort of fixed it 
> 
> It's important to notice the little red text on this site.
> ...

 

When I originally got the printer working a couple of years ago, I did so using the straight download and manual installation method for foo2zjs. I spent many hours ,yesterday, trying tp get the printer to work using the "preferred" manual installation procedure. Different versions of a bunch of different packages, CUPS, Gutenprint, Baselayout, openRC, hplip. Nothing had the slightest effect.

```
sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/openrc

sys-apps/sysvinit

net-print/hplip

net-print/foomatic-db

app-text/ghostscript-gpl
```

(The actual problem was that the firmware was not being loaded into the printer. For me I traced that issue to the /etc/udev/rules.d rules installed by the "manual" foo2zjs. I don't have those rules any more, but they all started with 86-. In order to load the firmware, the rule was invoking /usr/bin/hp-firmware (I think that was the filename). Unfortunately, that file is provided by hplip, but installing hplip didn't help because the hp-firmware had other problems.)

Finally, I uninstalled the foo2zjs and instead emerged the portage version of foo2zjs. Like magic, the printer started printing. I  have no idea why the foo2zjs author is so dire about warning people to not use emerge foo2zjs. I assume he has his reasons...

----------

## poly_poly-man

I have a similar printer (p1006 - it's zjstream). I simply plugged it in, ran hplip setup (it downloaded the binary driver), and watched it automatically set up properly.

----------

## jfp

I tried to use the hplip hp-setup as well, but had problems regarding the ppd file. I admit that I didn't try very hard to debug that, but it sure seems like hplip should work as well if you have (or can find) the correct ppd.

----------

## armstrong360

Just a note I tried using th hplip method of installing the printer driver with no success.  I followed the dependancy list but rebelled at install qt4.  Even though the package claims that you can disable qt4 (./configure --help)  It would always fail part way through installation note having found pkit ( I don't know what that is)

I found this thread and decide to try it.  http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/  It worked flawlessly ( I did have to remove and re-install the printer in cups) and to delete teh extra udev rules that we laying around.

----------

